# synchronisation ipod classic et itunes match



## quejf (6 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un ipod classic 160. Bénéficiant du service itunes match, toute ma musique est dans le nuage. Jusqu'à présent, je réalise la synchronisation de mon ipod via mon vieux pc (contenant toute ma bibliothèque musicale) et itunes. Malheureusement (?), ce pc rame de plus en plus. J'aimerais donc pouvoir synchroniser mon ipod via mon macbook. Mais la mémoire de mon macbook est insuffisante (4Go) pour accueillir mes 61G de musique.
Est-il possible de synchroniser mon ipod à itunes match, via mon macbook, sans télécharger l'entièreté de la bibliothèque sur ce macbook? 
Merci de votre réponse!
Jean-François


----------



## Lauange (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Sur ton vieux pc installe Tune up utilities. Cela le revigorera. Pour ton MB, utilise un disque dur externe.


----------



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2012)

Il ne reste que 4 Go de disponible sur le disque dur de ton MacBook?

Tu devrais faire de la place car ce n'est pas bon d'avoir un disque aussi surchargé... MacOS X a besoin parfois d'utiliser le disque dur quand il a besoin de plus de mémoire vive (RAM) que ce qui est réellement disponible. Si il ne trouve pas de place sur le disque dur, il va ralentir fortement, voire planter.

Et que ce soit pour ta musique ou pour stocker d'autres fichiers qui encombrent le disque dur du MacBook, je te conseillerais de t'acheter un disque dur externe


----------



## quejf (16 Septembre 2012)

en fait, il me reste 32Go de mémoire sur mon disque dur de 160 Go( ce que me dit l'utilitaire de disque). En comptant que j'ai 58Go déjà de musique dans mon mac, il me reste peut-être assez de place pour y transférer momentanément toute ma musique.
Mettre ma musique sur un disque dur externe? l'ipod classic n'a-t-il pas déjà un peu ce rôle?
L'idéal aurait été de pouvoir transférer ma musique du nuage (itunes match) vers mon ipod classic, via mon macBook, sans enregistrer pour autant cette musique dans mon mac.


----------



## Baptisme (25 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un peu le même problème.
Je voudrais utiliser mon iPod pour alléger mon disque dur. Mais le problème c'est que dès que je supprime un fichier iTunes, il le supprime aussi de la mémoire de l'iPod à la synchronisation.
Y a pas moyen d'éviter ça ? J'ai 160 gigas disponibles et j'en utilise à peine 40, c''est rageant !


----------

